# Age to begin Schutzhund?



## brigidluna (Oct 7, 2021)

What is the proper age to begin Schutzhund training?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Which phase of Schutzhund?

Obedience - I start at 8 weeks with engagement games that lay the foundation for the big ticket items. I start the sit and the down and heeling then as well.
Tracking - again 8 weeks.
Protection - I test them prior to teething to see what the drives are and put them up till about 10 months.

Your best bet is to find a club and see how that club is doing things.


----------



## brigidluna (Oct 7, 2021)

thanks! She is extremely high drive. She’s my 4th GSD so I can compare her nature. Tonight I am starting star puppy obedience level one and I have been socializing her. She’s smart and knows down, sit and come. She’s learning ‘No!’ lol.


----------



## brigidluna (Oct 7, 2021)

I’m just moved to Cleveland and it seems there are not any local clubs? Maybe I’m not looking in the right place?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

brigidluna said:


> I’m just moved to Cleveland and it seems there are not any local clubs? Maybe I’m not looking in the right place?


There are clubs all over Ohio. Look on each organizations website. There are several threads listing the information. 

If you are looking at doing IGP then you will need to make sure your sits and downs have that foundation. Precision is everything in obedience.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

It all begins at 8 weeks. Tons of play, a few minute sessions x3 per day of IGP foundation work with all the daily food rations (mine eat out of the bowl only one day per week on rest days). 90% play 10% work. 
If you are seriously going to dedicate yourself to the sport, I would suggest a good IGP competitor as a couch to train you (not the dog), and then subscribe to online schools like Dave Kroyer and Tobias Oleynik.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You can start at any age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> You can start at any age.


Agreed. I would look for the clubs and find a trainer. Foundation is key. Trying to redo a foundation from a 'pet foundation' to a sport foundation is almost impossible.


----------



## CPO Rob (Oct 25, 2021)

The members are correct 8 weeks is a good start. 

When I was doing training, there were a few good books that I recommended to the owners. I never just took info one source as you are different, and your dog is different. You can personalize your training by multiple sources. The first two are the starter books. You need to build a foundation to build the Shulzhund on.

*The Art of Raising a Puppy *
by The Monks of New Skete











*Don't Shoot the Dog: The New Art of Teaching and Training*
by Karen Pryor | Aug 3, 1999

These next two books will help you build the foundation
























But as many will suggest, find a team or club and get involved. This will be a very time consuming endevor, but I can say its worth it.



Good Luck


----------



## brigidluna (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

